# 1982 ford 5610 power steering issues



## Mr5610 (Mar 29, 2020)

Hi have any other owners had an Issue with the plate at the bottom of the column with the hand throttle assembly attached to it mine keeps blowing gaskets and leaking when mainly I have a weight on the front loader
Any suggestions thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Suggestions? Not many. That steering box, although fairly complex, is really pretty reliable. It's not uncommon for the side plate gasket requiring replacement at some point. I have changed a few. Repeated failures one after another ARE uncommon. Be aware the area behind the cover is under whatever pressure is required to steer the tractor in one direction. (not sure which direction that is) If the gasket you're using is the proper part, properly installed with the right length bolts in the right places it shouldn't fail that quickly. 

There are a number of different steering pumps used on various models of Ford tractors over the years. Many of them look alike but for a number of reasons are equipped with different pressure relief valves, often somewhere from 600 to 1200 PSI. I'm not sure what pressure a 5610 with that box should be capable of without looking it up. I probably have a book somewhere with that data. Could it be that someone has at some point replaced the pump on your tractor with a unit built for more pressure than the tractor should have? Just guessing.


----------



## Mr5610 (Mar 29, 2020)

Fedup said:


> Suggestions? Not many. That steering box, although fairly complex, is really pretty reliable. It's not uncommon for the side plate gasket requiring replacement at some point. I have changed a few. Repeated failures one after another ARE uncommon. Be aware the area behind the cover is under whatever pressure is required to steer the tractor in one direction. (not sure which direction that is) If the gasket you're using is the proper part, properly installed with the right length bolts in the right places it shouldn't fail that quickly.
> 
> There are a number of different steering pumps used on various models of Ford tractors over the years. Many of them look alike but for a number of reasons are equipped with different pressure relief valves, often somewhere from 600 to 1200 PSI. I'm not sure what pressure a 5610 with that box should be capable of without looking it up. I probably have a book somewhere with that data. Could it be that someone has at some point replaced the pump on your tractor with a unit built for more pressure than the tractor should have? Just guessing.


Thanks for your reply talking to my father it was replaced at some point in the last 15 years. when we bought it and is still like it some one has attached a flexible hydraulic hose from the pump to the column I guess this isn’t how it came out of the factory? Where would the safty valve be located because I can’t seem to find it anywhere?
Many thanks


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I would expect your tractor steering lines would resemble this.

https://partstore.agriculture.newho...b25a47f3&sl=EN&currency=#epc::mr68412ar258520

Someone may well have replaced a line or two over the years as they do tend to wear through in various places if the lines are moved and not always secured as they came from the factory. In your case the hose (most like the pressure line) would be helpful in that you can remove the hose from the pump, install a tee and a gauge much easier than with the original steel line. Not that you HAVE to do that, just a thought if you wish to determine if pressure is a factor in the gasket situation. 

The relief valve is inside the pump reservoir, so access requires removing the lines and the can from the back of the pump. No point in doing that until you determine it to be a/the problem.


----------

